
Reconsidering my Aversion to IDEs - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/11/04/reconsidering-my-ide-aversion/#.WByGfzRmVPM.hackernews
======
dustingooding
We have this discussion at work at least 3 times a year.

"You should really try PyCharm!" "I really like SublimeText." "Have you guys
seen CLion?!" "Vi, all the way!"

I think at the end of the day, it really comes down to personal preference. My
preference is somewhere in the middle. Things like vi (without the fancy
plugins) are great for one-off edits, but I don't feel fast enough when I'm
mucking with lots of files at once. Things like Eclipse are just so heavy, and
I can't bring myself to open large IDEs for simple edits. I've grown very fond
of SublimeText (and recently Atom) for this reason. It's got enough simplicity
that loading it up to make a couple edits is snappy. But it's also got enough
plugins to make it as feature rich as I want/need. And, it's nice to look at
for hours at a time.

Some of my coworkers swear by vi, and that's fine. Some swear by PyCharm, and
that's fine, too. As long as you're productive and happy, who cares.

------
ungzd
There's no clear distinction between IDEs and editors. Vim and emacs can run
type-based autocompletion, live linters, semantic search and build tools, and
these tools are popular among users of these editors.

Usually "IDEs" mean Visual Studio-like applications, with mouse-first UI,
enterprisey feel and designed for languages with Java-like typing (Java, C#,
Typescript, partially C++). Distinction between IDEs and editors are more
cultural than technical. For example Visual Studio Code is considered more
editor than IDE despite having lots of common features with "full" Visual
Studo.

